# Chainsaw recommendation please



## aimee750 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am a 5'3"  150lb female looking for chainsaw recommendations. 
I have not run a chainsaw since I was a teenager with my father. 
Thankfully I will not need to cut down any trees for quite awhile because my neighbor came over
last year with his bulldozer to clear a bunch of land for me which resulted in two piles of
about 30 trees in each pile. 

So please give me recommendations on what saw you think would be good for me.
Thanks for you help.


----------



## TMonter (Jan 31, 2014)

Any idea how frequently you'll end up using the saw?

Any type of budget in mind?

Forgoing budget concerns, if you're looking for a smaller lightweight saw that would be good for processing moderate amounts of firewood and be a good all around saw, I would recommend:

1) Husqvarna 346XP - Very light and nimble pro level saw, likely has the best balance in the 50cc class, can run up to a 20 inch bar

2) Stihl MS260/261/262 - Excellent lightweight pro-level saw, good power and can run up to a 20 inch bar with little trouble

Either of these you're going to do better with a 16" or 18" bar under most circumstances just because it makes the saw easier to handle in tight quarters.

As always also purchase or have personal protection equipment to use

A minimum that is :

Steel Toed Boots
Protective chaps or pants
Woodsman's Helmet with ear protection
Safety glasses


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 31, 2014)

Excellent advice from Tmonter.

Knowing your budget would help a bunch.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes - good advice by tmonter - but as Firewood Bandit mentioned - knowing how much money you are willing to spend on a saw will give us a better idea of recommendations within your price point. Cheers!


----------



## aimee750 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hoping I don't have to go over $400.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 31, 2014)

How big are these trees? By big I mean diameter.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 31, 2014)

A Stihl MS251 or Husqvarna 445 might be good choices near your price point - both below $350 new. Do you plan to keep cutting long after those piles are gone? If not, might be worth buying an even cheaper brand saw, cut those logs up and be done with it. The saws above will have an 18" bar which will allow you to cut fairly good size logs - but......these aren't the most powerful saws (mid 40cc saws), so keep the chain sharp and take it slow. Hope this helps a bit and good luck! (P.S. - if it were my money and I could choose either saw, I'd choose the MS251). Cheers!


----------



## JoeyD (Jan 31, 2014)

First thing I would do after reading the advice above is find which dealers were close to me in case I needed service. For me it was Stihl. Then look at what they have to offer in the price range you feel comfortable. Next I would go and see what feels comfortable in your hands and come back here and ask questions and go from there. Don't be afraid to go up a little in you price because it will be cheaper in the long run buying the right saw the first time, along with the of pleasure knowing you are happy with what you bought.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jan 31, 2014)

As said above, if you plan on using this saw heavily for years to come, investing in a good stihl or husky is a good idea

If you just need to buck up these trees and then be done with it, my first saw was a poulan pro 5020AV. It's a 50cc saw that comes with a 20" bar and it ran great for me. They're actually part of the poulan line that's made by husqvarna, the H is stamped on most of the parts! They're 200 bucks at northern tool, minus 20 bucks cause they've always got 20 off 100+ dollars. Buy it, use it, sell on CL for $150


----------



## wenger7446 (Feb 1, 2014)

Fifelaker said:


> How big are these trees? By big I mean diameter.



Great question - if they are smaller trees and you don't plan on using the saw much after this project. Pick up Sthil's entry saws: ms170 or ms180.

If you plan on using the saw more often I would upgrade to one a MS271.


----------



## redmule (Feb 1, 2014)

The dolmar ps 421 is very nice saw. Do your research before you buy. Stop in your local saw shops and pick up some different saw and see how they feel to you. As far as balance and weight goes. You will also need chaps and a safety helmet no matter what saw you buy. Good luck.


----------



## ironworker (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't be afraid to go over your budget, you never remember what you pay for something, but if you short yourself you are reminded every time you use it.


----------



## missedbass (Feb 1, 2014)

ms 271 is a great saw and it's $399 with a 16" bar


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 1, 2014)

With a $400 budget you can get a good saw.  Most of the one listed above are plastic cased "clamshell design" which don't make them bad, just not really worth fixing if something seriously goes wrong with it.  The most obvious being improper fuel air mixture.  Sometimes these are set real close to the edge due to EPA regulations when coming from a dealer and the slightest air leak will make the saw go lean and die an early death.

A saw that hasn't been talked about much is the Husqvarna 545.  This is an alloy (i.e. lightweight)  cased saw that has most of the same features as the 550XP which is their top of the line saw.  Most important is this has the new technology and is what is called an "autotune" which is computer monitored and automatically sets the air/fuel mixture.  This technology can even compensate for a small air leak.  If you buy 3 quarts of their pre mixed fuel the warranty goes up to 4 years.  This saw is 50 cc and will fit your needs well.

Dicker a little with your dealer and you won't be real far from your budget amount.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/products/powerful-robust-saws/545/ 

Warranty:

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/support/extended-warranty-program/


----------



## HDRock (Feb 1, 2014)

Take a look here at some Refurbished saws , I got a Husky 445 for $280 ,decent saw light weight , many times even on bigger stuff , instead of going to fetch a bigger saw I just use the 445 and it does well as long as I don't try to push it to hard

http://www.vminnovations.com/search...sort=pricehl&gclid=CPqz7JGAq7wCFcI-MgodS3QAEw

When you start adding 1,2,3, pounds on a saw it makes a big difference during use,so keep the weight in mind


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 1, 2014)

TMonter said:


> Steel Toed Boots
> Protective chaps or pants
> Woodsman's Helmet with ear protection
> Safety glasses


Crucial! Especially Chaps....day after I bought my chaps (yes I had cut for a long while before chaps) I was limbing and dang if the saw did not slip and cut into the chaps right where my femoral artery is!  Would have been dead by the time I got to the hospital.


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 1, 2014)

Any chance you remember which saw you used with your Dad? I'm not trying to be sexist - but my recommendations were made with a lean toward a lighter saw for a woman and lighter on the power side for better control - but I've met some women who I know could run a saw better than some of my buddies. Cheers!


----------



## wenger7446 (Feb 1, 2014)

Another idea: do you need all the wood? Perhaps you could split the wood with someone who already has a saw in the area. They get wood and it saves you a few Ducketts. Win-win.


----------



## mustash29 (Feb 1, 2014)

All good ideas.

I once tried to teach my 5'3" 130 lb GF to use a 32cc McCulloch with 14" bar.  She had enough after 30 seconds or so.  Kudos to you for having the ability, know how and desire to run your own saw.

Something to keep in mind.....If those trees were bulldozed onto a pile, they may be tangeled into a nice mess and have dirt / rocks hidden where you can't see.  That will quickly dull / ruin a chain.  Make sure your cut area is clean of such debris.  A friend of mine bought 180 arces and was clearing fields with an excavator and dozer.  Cutting from those piles was a real pain and hard on the chains.  Using the 8000 lb winch on my truck to help free the logs before cutting helped a lot, but the reppeated chain death was disturbing.


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 1, 2014)

If this is a one time deal you can rent a saw.


----------



## aimee750 (Feb 1, 2014)

I am going to continue after I get through with these trees.  Yesterday I pulled 8 trees out of the first pile, they ranged in diameter from 16 - 30".


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I underestimated you - go get an MS660 and report back . Cheers!


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 1, 2014)

For them sized trees I recommend a 60cc-70cc saw.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 2, 2014)

aimee750 said:


> I am going to continue after I get through with these trees.  Yesterday I pulled 8 trees out of the first pile, they ranged in diameter from 16 - 30".


 

My Lord, what did you pull them with?  Have you got a log skidder you didn't mention?


----------



## aimee750 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a 1941 Farmall H that I used to pull them with.  They weren't tangled but some toward the middle are and will be a little challenging.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a 16" Stihl I got for small stuff. I paid 179 on sale. For big stuff I use a 460 rancher husqvarna. Both are great saws under 400


----------



## rwhite (Feb 2, 2014)

I have an older Stihl 026 and I still think it's one of the better all around saws. I find myself using it a lot more that my 44. Unless your a good faller I wouldn't tackle anything over 16-20 with a saw that size. If it's on the ground I can get by with a 20" bar on the big stuff. The trick is a sharp chain and let the saw do the work. If you force it it will work you to death.


----------



## momof2nutlings (Feb 3, 2014)

I use an electric Worx saw, not just because of the lighter weight, but because I need to be able to keep an ear open for the sounds of short people causing mayhem. I don't know if you will have to mind kids at the same time, but for me this was the deciding factor. 

Cuts well, done over 10 cord thus far, and the kiddos know that they can't sneak into trouble while I'm working.


----------



## jillybeansisme (Feb 21, 2014)

I love the idea of renting the chainsaw for when I go just for 4-5 days to my lot.  Never even thought of it.  I can bring my own safety gear (some of it I use for making soap).


----------



## lindnova (Feb 21, 2014)

For that size of logs you should have a 20" bar or longer on a Stihl MS362/441/460.  You could get by with an 18" if you won't be cutting this large very much.  My MS260 with 18" has cut thru big stuff like that, but it takes a while.  I would recommend the MS260/261/262 with an 18" bar for you.  It is light enough for trimming small stuff yet can do big stuff when needed.  It will also last forever. 

If you need to stay more in budget, a MS290 farm boss would work good also.  I think a 250 would be a little light for that work, but eventually you would get it cut up.

Most importantly, I would buy a saw that can be serviced by a local dealer.  Stihl and Husqvarna/Jonserud are most common, Dolmar and Echo are good if you have a dealer close.  Unless you plan to buy, use and throw away (Poulon/Mcullugh/Homelite), a servicing dealer is worth it.  I found parts for my Poulon online years ago, but you have to be able to service yourself.  Another bonus of a quality saw is the possibility of resale in the future.


----------



## aimee750 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your replies.  I have found a Stihl dealer who is going to bring a few over and let me try them.  So thankful for that because it is hard to get a good feel for them just standing in the store.  It's probably going to be another week before he comes but very appreciative.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 21, 2014)

Soinds like you got a good dealer! Let us know how it goes and be sure to post pics of what you end up with


----------

